# Throw down on Boysenberry Ribs and brisket



## JTs BBQ (Aug 9, 2020)

So yesterday I fired up the pit for my birthday celebration for me and my father in law. I did a little experiment. I did 2 slabs of ribs  regular with honey and brown sugar and butter. But one with brown sugar and boysenberry honey and boysenberry bbq sauce for the glaze. Definitely learned a lot more about my pit and where the hot spot is I’m gunna need to fashion a deflector plate.   The brisket was my very first attempt at one it was only 28 bucks so we didn’t take too much of a hit everyone liked it but me. It was good and all, but I knew it could’ve been better. Here’s some pics! CC welcome.
The middle rack is the boysenberry rack 
Brisket came out tender it bent over my finger real nice but a tiny bit dry and a little tough to pull apart. I wrapped it at 150 right at the stall I think I need to let it roll to 175 before wrapping Next time. 
I apologize if this threads in the wrong spot I’m still learning the site.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 9, 2020)

All looks good from here! Which ribs did you like better? Did see a post where biscuits were placed around a smoker to help show where hot spots and cool spots are, you could give that a try also. 

Nice job!
Ryan


----------



## JTs BBQ (Aug 9, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> All looks good from here! Which ribs did you like better? Did see a post where biscuits were placed around a smoker to help show where hot spots and cool spots are, you could give that a try also.
> 
> Nice job!
> Ryan


Thank you 
Ooh I’ve never heard of that before I’ll try that.
I like using baby backs every now and then I can get a fat slab with some good thick meat. This one I got from sams club, I was expecting a 2 slab pack but we were surprised with 3 slabs so I’m not trippin too bad I toasted one lol.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 9, 2020)

Some good lookin stuff right there!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 9, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Red Badger (Aug 9, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> All looks good from here! Which ribs did you like better? Did see a post where biscuits were placed around a smoker to help show where hot spots and cool spots are, you could give that a try also.
> 
> Nice job!
> Ryan


Can use plain bread and save those biscuits for some sausage gravy.


----------



## rocfish13 (Aug 9, 2020)

JTs BBQ said:


> So yesterday I fired up the pit for my birthday celebration for me and my father in law. I did a little experiment. I did 2 slabs of ribs  regular with honey and brown sugar and butter. But one with brown sugar and boysenberry honey and boysenberry bbq sauce for the glaze. Definitely learned a lot more about my pit and where the hot spot is I’m gunna need to fashion a deflector plate.   The brisket was my very first attempt at one it was only 28 bucks so we didn’t take too much of a hit everyone liked it but me. It was good and all, but I knew it could’ve been better. Here’s some pics! CC welcome.
> The middle rack is the boysenberry rack
> Brisket came out tender it bent over my finger real nice but a tiny bit dry and a little tough to pull apart. I wrapped it at 150 right at the stall I think I need to let it roll to 175 before wrapping Next time.
> I apologize if this threads in the wrong spot I’m still learning the site.


Man they look good to me. Can't beat ribs and brisket!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 9, 2020)

Awesome looking meal!
Al


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 9, 2020)

All looks good to me.  The ribs look great, and that smokering on the Brisket looks wonderful.
I usually wrap Brisket at 170 IT.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JTs BBQ (Aug 9, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> All looks good to me.  The ribs look great, and that smokering on the Brisket looks wonderful.
> I usually wrap Brisket at 170 IT.
> Thanks for sharing.


I’m gunna let it roll to 170 next time.


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 10, 2020)

Looks good!  Did you like the boysenberry?


----------



## JTs BBQ (Aug 10, 2020)

bbqbrett said:


> Looks good!  Did you like the boysenberry?


Yeah the boysenberry came out super good sweet and tangy in the right spots. were from California and go to knotts when we can so one day I grabbed the honey and bbq sauce and decided to try it on ribs and they went quicker than the other racks. I definitely recommend it


----------



## phatbac (Aug 10, 2020)

Have to try boisenberry ribs! Looks great...

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 10, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## JTs BBQ (Aug 10, 2020)

phatbac said:


> Have to try boisenberry ribs! Looks great...
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)


I highly recommend it even if you don’t have Boysenberry bbq sauce the boysenberry honey was a good profile


----------

